# When can my piranhas breed?



## David71420 (Nov 5, 2006)

And im just wondering when my four 3 " red belly piranhas can start breeding so i can get the tank ready. Thanks guys


----------



## fan1008 (May 12, 2005)

David71420 said:


> And im just wondering when my four 3 " red belly piranhas can start breeding so i can get the tank ready. Thanks guys


Did you buy your reds when they were about the size of dimes? If you want to breed, buy them small and get about 4 or 5 and you can't go wrong. Rise them up and they should breed by themselves.

Your fish are to young, they breed when they get sexually mature and this happens at about the 
1 1/2 year mark.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

David71420 said:


> And im just wondering when my four 3 " red belly piranhas can start breeding so i can get the tank ready. Thanks guys


could happen as early as7-8 months from now.(Could)


----------

